# AOC G2460PF kein Signal über DP



## Rhisdur (28. Dezember 2016)

*AOC G2460PF kein Signal über DP*

Hi Leute, 

Ich besitze einen AOC G2460PF Monitor (ca. 2 Monate alt). 

Vor ca 1 Monat hab ich mir eine XFX RX 480 GTR gekauft (wegen Freesync). 

Mit Freesync hatte ich von Anfang an Probleme (Flimmen). Da ich von einen Treiberproblem ausging dachte ich mir nicht viel dabei. 

Heute wollte ich Overwatch starten und auf einmal wurde der Bildschirm schwarz, dann wollte ich es über Taskmanager beenden. Doch der Bildschirm blieb schwarz.

Nach einem Reset wurde nicht mal der BIOS Bildschirm angezeigt. 

Ich hab mich dann via TeamViewer aufgeschaltet und gesehen, dass der Monitor nicht mehr erkannt wird (kein Generic Plug n Play Monitor) und die Auflösung auf 800x600 reduziert wird.

Hab dann noch die anderen DPs getestet ( Die Graka hat 3) jedoch ohne Erfolg. 

Ein neues Verbindungskabel hab ich auch getestet, ebenfalls erfolglos.

Über DVI verbunden ging der Monitor mit 60Hz und wurde wieder erkannt. Allerdings wurde er wieder schwarz wenn ich ihn auf 144Hz stelle oder Overwatch starte.

Was meint ihr könnte ich noch probieren? Ist das eher ein Grafikkarten oder ein Monitororoblem?

Meine CPU ist der i7 3770 auf einem Gigabyte Mainboard mit 16GB RAM. 

Meine Spiele sind auf Samsung und OCZ-SSDs installiert.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AOC G2460PF kein Signal über DP*

Kannst du einen anderen DP-Monitor oder eine andere GPU testen?


----------



## Rhisdur (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AOC G2460PF kein Signal über DP*

Hi, wollte heute fahren und testen. Vorher hab ich nochmal eingeschaltet. Jetzt läuft er wieder sogar das Problem, dass Freesync nicht immer funktioniert und das Flimmern sind behoben. 

Der Unterschied heute war, dass ich die AOC Software deaktiviert habe, mit der man die Einstellungen direkt über den PC machen kann, anstatt über das OSD. 

Vielleichte kommen daher meine Probleme. Overwatch lief problemlos mit Freesync.

Werd ihn heute Abend nochmal testen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AOC G2460PF kein Signal über DP*

Kann durchaus an einer solchen Software liegen.


----------



## dgeigerd (15. September 2020)

Rhisdur schrieb:


> *AW: AOC G2460PF kein Signal über DP*
> 
> Hi, wollte heute fahren und testen. Vorher hab ich nochmal eingeschaltet. Jetzt läuft er wieder sogar das Problem, dass Freesync nicht immer funktioniert und das Flimmern sind behoben.
> 
> ...



Bei uns war die Software nicht mal installiert. Das Problem liegt am DP Pin 20 welcher eigentlich nicht im Kabel verbunden sein soll. Um das zu umgehen muss man in den Monitor Einstellungen unter *Extra *die Option *DDC/CI *auf *OFF *setzen. Das hat mir letztlich geholfen, und die Monitore funktionieren wieder.


----------

